# Seerose: Benötige Rat



## Eigl (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bin absoluter Anfänger in Sachen Teiche. 

Ich habe letzte Woche eine Seerose "Joey Tomocick" geschenkt bekommen und am Wochenende in einen Kübel gepflanzt.

Als ich heute nach der Arbeit heim kam, war die geschlossene Blüte unter Wasser. Ist das normal? Irgendwie sieht es so aus, als ob der Pflanze es nicht gefällt. Die Blätter liegen aber auf dem Wasser.

Kennt sich da jemand aus?

Viele Grüße
Eigl


----------



## Nymphaion (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerose: Benötige Rat*

Hallo Eigl,

hat die Knospe denn schon geblüht? Jede Knospe blüht nur drei bis vier Tage lang, danach sinkt sie unter Wasser und entwickelt dort Samen.


----------



## Eigl (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerose: Benötige Rat*

Hallo Werner,

ich habe sie erst seit Donnerstag. Am Freitag war die Blüte mal offen. Aber seitdem war es nicht mehr so sonnig.

Habe vorhin Wasser abgeschöpft, aber die Blüte sinkt mit runter.

Vielleicht liegt es tatsächlich dran, dass sie verblüht ist.

Ist es tatsächlich das beste, soviel Wasser rein zu geben, dass die Blätter gerade noch oben schwimmen?

Ziehen sich die Blätter nachts oder bei starker Sonneneinstrahlung zurück unters Wasser oder bleiben die immer an der Wasseroberfläche?

Grüße
Eigl


----------



## Nymphaion (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerose: Benötige Rat*

Hallo,

nachdem Du einen Miniteich hast und keinen etliche Meter tiefen Teich ist es tatsächlich das Beste so viel Wasser einzufüllen, dass die Schwimmblätter schwimmen. Die Schwimmblätter sind so konstruiert, dass sie an so einem Standort optimal funktionieren. Dafür sind z.B. sogar die Spaltöffnungen auf die Oberseite der Blätter gewandert und ermöglichen der Pflanze die Atmung (normalerweise sind sie auf der Blattunterseite, aber das würde bei einem Schwimmblatt ja nicht funktionieren). 

Die Schwimmblätter tauchen weder auf noch unter, egal was passiert. Ihre Stiele sind in der Lage zu wachsen, falls der Wasserstand über längere Zeit ansteigt. Sie sind nicht in der Lage sich zusammenzuziehen. Jedes Schwimmblatt hat eine begrenzte Lebenszeit. Danach fault es von den Rändern und löst sich auf. Im Herbst lösen sie alle  (bei gelben Seerosen: viele) Schwimmblätter auf und die Seerose hat bis zum neuen Austrieb im folgenden Frühling nur noch Unterwasserblätter.


----------



## Eigl (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerose: Benötige Rat*

Danke! Das ist ausführlicher als ich mir erhofft habe 

Heißt das dann auch, dass ich jetzt, da die Blüte untergegangen ist, langsam den Wasserpegel erhöhen sollte?

Grüße
Eigl


----------



## Nymphaion (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerose: Benötige Rat*

Hallo,

genau das heißt es.


----------



## Eigl (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerose: Benötige Rat*

Sorry, dass ich vielleicht nerve, aber nach einer Antwort ergeben sich immer neue Fragen 

Wie erhöhe ich am besten den Pegel? Solange bis die Blätter ganz flach unter Wasser sind? Warten bis sie nachwachsen und dann wieder erhöhen? Oder gleich ein ganzes Stück weit unter Wasser setzen?

Grüße
Eigl


----------



## Meggy1 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerose: Benötige Rat*

Auf deine letzte Frage kann ich nicht antworten, aber alles andere ist kein Grund zur Aufregung.. die verhalten sich im Normalfall immer ähnlich  Bei mir war es genauso und die haben dann Samen gebildet unter Wasser!


----------



## Nymphaion (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerose: Benötige Rat*

Hallo Eigl,

normalerweise werden die Blätter immer handbreit unter Wasser gesetzt, dann wartet man bis sie wieder ganz auf der Wasseroberfläche schwimmen. Danach wieder eine handbreit tief versenken usw. bis sie ihre endgültige Tiefe erreicht haben.


----------



## Eigl (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerose: Benötige Rat*

Steckt die Seerose dann nicht zuviel Energie ins Blätterwachstum anstatt Samen zu produzieren? Naja... Ihr seid ja die Experten. Dann füll ich doch gleich mal Wasser nach


----------



## Eigl (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerose: Benötige Rat*

Ach ja... Und gleich noch ne Frage hinterher: Muss ich unbedingt auch Regenwasser nehmen oder tut es auch Leitungswasser?

Danke nochmal!

Woe ohr seht, weiß ich gar nichts über Seerosen


----------



## Nymphaion (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerose: Benötige Rat*

Hallo,

Du kannst ganz normales Leitungswasser nehmen. Regenwasser wäre nur nötig wenn das Leitungswasser gechlort wird.

Zuviel Energie ins Blattwachstum kann die Pflanze gar nicht stecken. Die Blätter sind ihre Kraftwerke, in den Blätter geschieht die Photosynthese, d.h. dort wird Sonnenenergie in Wachstumsprozesse umgewandelt. Ohne Blätter kann eine normale Pflanze überhaupt nicht leben.

Samen muss Deine Seerose nicht entwickeln. Die allermeisten Seerosensorten sind steril und können gar keinen Samen entwickeln. Bei den anderen ist der Samen eher lästig als erwünscht. Aus den Samen wachsen nämlich Pflanzen mit ganz anderen Eigenschaften und Aussehen als es die Mutterpflanze hat. Deine Seerose vermehrt sich sortenecht über ihre Rhizomausläufer (so ungefähr: Wurzelausläufer), Samen braucht sie dazu nicht.


----------



## Eigl (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerose: Benötige Rat*

Ich danke Dir Werner! Hast mir sehr weitergeholfen! Hoffe der Thread ist auch für andere Unerfahrene von Nutzen!

Meine Seerose hat ein neues Blatt bekommen. Ich denke das ist ein gutes Zeichen!

Aber ich vermute irgendwie, dass ich weiter Deine Hilfe brauchen kann, wenn irgend etwas sein sollte, was ich nicht hoffe :beeten

Viele Grüße
Eig´l


----------



## Eigl (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerose: Benötige Rat*

So... Ich wusste es...

Meiner Seerose geht es blendend. Sie schiebt Blätter nach ohne Ende. Allerdings sieht man jetzt kaum noch Wasser.

Nimmt mir die Seerose es übel, wenn ich ein paar Blätter abschneide?

Vielen Dank schon mal!

Viele Grüße
Eigl


----------



## BiancaBlümchen (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerose: Benötige Rat*

Hallo Eigl,

ich muss ein wenig über die Frage und Antwortbeiträge schmunzeln 

Mir geht es genau so. Hab keine Ahnung und muss gleich alles wissen und nach einer Antwort kommt gleich die nächste Frage.

Aber ich kann dich beruhigen. Hab mir gerade einen Miniteich mit Bachlauf gebaut und möchte mir im Frühjahr dort auch eine Seerose reinsetzen. Und weißt du was das Beste ist? Ich muss nicht`s mehr fragen 

Bin selbst ganz begeistert wie gut Werner sich mit Seerosen  auskennt. Hab mich auch immer schon gefragt wie das dann funktionieren soll.

Da kann man mal sehen, das wir hier genau richtig sind.

Lieben Gruß
Bianca


----------



## Eugen (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerose: Benötige Rat*

Hi Eigl

wenns nur ein paar Blätter sind,wird sie es dir nicht übel nehmen.
Ich frag mich nur warum,du das machen willst. 
Nur um das Wasser zu sehen ?

Bei meinen Seerosen-wannen sieht man auch kaum mehr Wasser.
Auch bei den Minis,da hab ich extra Azolla,Schwimmfarn und __ Wasserlinsen rein, damit man kein Wasser sieht. 



 

Inzwischen ist alles zugewachsen.





Auf dem Bild sind übrigens keine See- sondern __ Teichrosen zu sehen.


----------



## Eigl (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerose: Benötige Rat*

Nuja... Ich hab meinen Kübel auch beleuchtet und find es ganz schön, wenn ich etwas Wasser sehe. Daher die Frage 

Und wo ist der Unterschied zwischen See- und __ Teichrosen?

Ich bin froh dass es nicht nur mir so geht Bianca 

Gruß
Eigl


----------



## Eugen (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerose: Benötige Rat*



Seerose = Nymphea .....
Teichrose = Nuphar ....
beide gehören zur Familie der Seerosengewächse (Nymphaeaceae )
Ich denk mal, von eurer "Sorte" gibt es noch viel mehr, die outen sich nur nicht so,wie ihr zwei.


----------



## Eigl (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerose: Benötige Rat*

Was heißt hier outen 

Will ja schließlich nur, dass es den Pflanzen gut geht 

Aber danke für den Rat


----------



## Eigl (19. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Seerose: Benötige Rat*

Hallo!

Da bin ich mal wieder: Der Anfänger-Schrecken treibt wieder sein Unwesen 

Ehrlich gesagt werde ich langsam verrückt: Es geht um das allseits beliebte Thema "überwintern" 

Ja... Ich weiß es gibt unzählige Threads. Habe auch darin rumgestöbert, aber immer wieder liest man was anderes.

Liege ich mit folgenden Thesen richtig?
1. Ich kann meinen Kübel mit meiner Seerose nicht auf dem Balkon lassen, da Seerose eingeht, wenn der Kübel komplett durchfriert.
2. Überwinterung im Keller ist möglich. Dazu Wasser abschöpfen, aber den "Grund" leicht mit Wasser überdeckt lassen.
3. Die Pflanze braucht kein bis kaum Licht im Winter im Keller.

Nur nochmal zur Erinnerung: Es ist eine gelbe Nymphea "Joey Tomocick".

Vielen Dank schon mal 

Grüße
Eigl


----------



## niri (24. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Seerose: Benötige Rat*

Hi Eigl,

am besten für deine Seerose wäre es, wenn du sie im Kübel draussen lassen könntest und den Kübel so gut isolieren, dass er nicht durchfrieren kann. Dazu z.B. den Kübel ganz nah am Haus und gut windgeschützt aufstellen, unter den Kübel eine dicke Styroporplatte legen und den Kübel selbst mit mehreren Lagen Noppefolie mit großen Noppen umwickeln. Oben den Kübel auch mit einer Haube aus Noppenfolie abdecken, die man aber mal abnehmen kann (Luftaustausch). 

Im Keller habe ich bis jetzt noch keine Seerosen überwintert, aber in der Garage (kalt und recht hell). Trotzdem entwickeln sich und blühen diejenigen Seerosen bei mir viel besser, die draussen in frostgeschützten Kübeln (ohne durchfrieren) überwintert haben.

LG
Ina


----------



## Eigl (22. März 2010)

*AW: Seerose: Benötige Rat*

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich hoffe ihr und Eure Pflanzen haben den Winter gut überstanden :beten

Wann kann denn meine Seerose wieder raus aus dem Winterquartier? Machen ihr Temperaturen um die 5-6 Grad nichts aus? Sie hat den Winter gut überstanden im Haus (kalte Waschküche).

Ich bin versucht, sie jetzt wieder raus zu holen. Oder ist es noch zu früh?

Viele Grüße
Eigl


----------



## Eugen (22. März 2010)

*AW: Seerose: Benötige Rat*

Hallo Eigl

auch wenns eine gelbblühende ist,solltest du sie schon rausstellen können.
So richtiger starker Frost ist in deiner Gegend wohl nicht mehr zu erwarten.


----------



## Eigl (23. März 2010)

*AW: Seerose: Benötige Rat*

Danke Eugen,

ich habe sie jetzt auch schon rausgestellt. Wenn´s gar zu frostig wird, stell ich sie eben eine Nacht ins Wohnzimmer 

Habe aber entdeckt, dass kleine Schneckenhäuschen und kleine Viecher im Wasser rumschwimmen. Ist das schlimm?

Grüße
Eigl


----------

